# 12" tires



## popup16 (Jun 7, 2014)

I got a 2011 jay series pop up with 12" tires (single axle)...ready to travel approx. 750 mi. Are these little 12" tires able to handle this trip ?


----------



## Bamaman (Jun 9, 2014)

Pop up's are not very heavy, and your trailer is equipped to handle its weight.  Be sure to pump the tires up to the maximum amount of psi.

As your trailer ages, you should pay close attention to your tires as 12" tires are often not as high quality as say, automobile tires.  Be quick to change'em as they age.

I would also suggest you pay close attention now to the bearings and hubs.  You don't say how many miles the trailer has been towed in its lifetime.


----------



## Shorty (Jun 11, 2014)

If the tires are not older than 4-5 years(some say up to 7) and they are rated to cover the weight of the trailer, you should be good to go.
I always OVER TIRE anything I have, if it calls for a 14 ply, I'm looking for an 18 ply. If it wants 12"...it's getting 15, if it will fit.
My 2 cents


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2014)

Remember that a 12 inch tire is really rolling the faster you go.  hold to 55 and under.  Like others have said replace if 5yr old regardless of tread left.  bearings really take a beating on thes small wheels as others have said so have them repacked.


----------



## JustinJohnson (Nov 7, 2014)

I am sure that 12 inch tyres is able to handle your trip, but make sure that is in good condition. I've seen Even good new tires blow out in some situation.


----------

